# Waiting on the snow



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Just picked up my S.Houle with Free Edge


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Should move a little snow. 12-24?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

That's some serious skin...


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Western1 said:


> Should move a little snow. 12-24?


12-26


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

That's a big loader, what size is it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rubber edges on the wings?


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

m_ice said:


> That's a big loader, what size is it?


320-8


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rubber edges on the wings?


I plow sidewalks at same time as streets


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

You might get 3-4in now.


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

320 is a real good loader.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Have you had any snow to try the blade out?


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

m_ice said:


> Have you had any snow to try the blade out?


Not yet


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

Last year our first salting was the 16th. This year is looking real slow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mossballs said:


> Not yet


No snow last Thursday night eh.


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

I’m pretty far south


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

At this rate my cutting edges will lastly 345 years


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Have 1 brand new plow that hasn't seen pavement yet and it's looking like January at the earliest.


----------

